# For anyone importing a cat or dog into New Zealand



## anski

I came across the following story that may be of interest to anyone wishing to import a cat or a dog into New Zealand

http://nz.news.yahoo.com/a/-/top-stories/9282509/fur-flies-over-maf-bid-to-rejig-cat-dog-imports/


----------



## topcat83

anski said:


> I came across the following story that may be of interest to anyone wishing to import a cat or a dog into New Zealand
> 
> Fur flies over MAF bid to rejig cat, dog imports - Yahoo!Xtra News


I don't suggest this way (although hubby thought it was a good idea for saving costs ) Moggy back home after 18-day Tasman trip - National - NZ Herald News

BTW, CONGRATULATIONS, ANSKI on becoming our latest Moderator!!!!

Thanks Topcat for the congratulations.

Wow amazing moggy story.


----------

